# Fun Ideas



## heartysoul (May 21, 2009)

Alright, so it's been a crazy few months for me. My H was having an emotional affair with our nanny and although it hurt me more than anything else ever has, we have grown from it and have made our marriage even stronger. Thankfully, sex hasn't ever been much of an issue, although I seem to want it more and more these days. (Must be the open communication between us.) I was just hoping to hear of some things men wish their wives would do for them so perhaps I could surprise my H from time to time. We're not into kinky stuff but I do like him to feel satisfied!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

not being kinky kinda limits your options


----------



## Minncouple (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are some that would be into..

1) Hand job coupons. Give hime 5 free handjobs, with out recip required.

2) Use a toy in front of him.

3) Dirty talk

4) Try new things (anal, toss the salad, ext...)

5) Bondage

6) Public sex (parking garages, parks, in the car)

7) Hang around the hosue naked (when no kids are around).

8) Send him text pictures of you naked.

9) Study kuma stura (or what ever that is called)

10) More adavanced ones..
a) Go to a strip club.
b) Nude beaches
c) Swinger club, but on the agreement that you will only play with eachother. We have done this and been watched by others and it gave our sex life a real charge for weeks. Amazing experience.

Good luck


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

I say... extra loooooooong foreplay... 

First start up with a nice dinner (could be delivered).. good wine, soft music, scented candles, dress up in a real sexy dress... sexy underwear (garter belt, stockings) high heels...

After dinner, get up... slow dance.. kiss (French kiss) a lot.. whisper dirty stuff in his ears.. (what you feel like doing to him... what YOU want, etc.)... slowly take your clothes off.. except your sexy lingerie.. 

take him to the bedroom... to give him the massage of his life..have him lie down on his stomach... he can't touch you.. for now... use warm massage oil... with your hands slowly massage his back.. his shoulders (sexy music is still on).. massage each part of his body... then get on top.. rub his back with your body... let him feel your breasts against his back.. press your body hard on his butt.. then gently rub his balls (he's still lying on his back) between his thighs.. ask him to flip over.. then do the same slow massage with your body... take off your bra... keep the rest.. give him a nice 'visual'... 

He should be just about to explode by now.. 

Then just use your imagination for the rest.. :lol:

That should be fun..


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

What Lizzie just said is truly a magical experience for a man. Magical. You will literally flood his entire system with endorphins. I have been on the receiving end of this treatment. Afterwards I am in this joyous, relaxed, loving state for quite some time. 

What Lizzie described plus really good oral foreplay plus sex - whole thing last at least 1.5 hours - no man can resist a woman who does this. 




Lizzie60 said:


> I say... extra loooooooong foreplay...
> 
> First start up with a nice dinner (could be delivered).. good wine, soft music, scented candles, dress up in a real sexy dress... sexy underwear (garter belt, stockings) high heels...
> 
> ...


----------



## mea_3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lizzie60 said:


> I say... extra loooooooong foreplay...
> 
> First start up with a nice dinner (could be delivered).. good wine, soft music, scented candles, dress up in a real sexy dress... sexy underwear (garter belt, stockings) high heels...
> 
> ...


:iagree: With all you said here. Some great ideas Lizzie!:smthumbup:


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

1) Hand job coupons. Give hime 5 free handjobs, with out recip required.
(Been there, given them out. And most were even more creative than just a hand job! Gave them to him 15+ years ago. He's still got them. Never redeemed them, even though I didn't specify an expiration date)



2) Use a toy in front of him.
(Done that too. He's grossed out by it, although when I reached my vaginal "O" he replied by saying "Holy Sheet", which actually embarassed me.)



3) Dirty talk
(He's not into it. In fact, he's silent. Silent.) 



4) Try new things (anal, toss the salad, ext...)
(Ok, you got me on "toss the salad", lol - and I thought i knew them all! - but we've tried all sorts of fun and unusual things, although he's not as kinky as I can be.)



5) Bondage
(I'd love to do this, but suggesting this would push him over the edge. lol)



6) Public sex (parking garages, parks, in the car)
(Tried sex in public, but I'm so afraid of being seen. I just prefer to keep it to us. Now giving him a BJ or HJ would be awesome.) 



7) Hang around the hosue naked (when no kids are around).
(we could do this...)



8) Send him text pictures of you naked.
(I want to! But he doesn't. However, I have tape recorded myself "O"ing. hehehe) 



9) Study kuma stura (or what ever that is called)
(We're too old and my back is too sore to twist myself in a pretzel. LOL)


10) More adavanced ones..
a) Go to a strip club. (I'd love this)
b) Nude beaches (None in Chicago that I know of)
c) Swinger club (I'm afraid of adding that to the relationship)




Next??


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

All great ideas here but remember, the greatest sex organ is the brain. Talk and find out what turns him on. If he is really open he may tell you some stuff you find shocking, be ready! But all is fun in bed, give what he likes a try! Just your attitude about this will make it successful, he is a lucky guy!


----------

